# Best quote of the day



## Steerpike (May 2, 2012)

“If there was a way the shark could operate the laser on its own accord and use it against humans, we wouldn’t even attempt this.”

Finally, a Shark With a Laser | Gadget Lab | Wired.com


----------



## ArielFingolfin (May 2, 2012)

Yep, you definitely win quote of the day


----------



## Rikilamaro (May 2, 2012)

Oh, my favorite quote of the day was, "Nothing's impossible. The word itself says, 'I'm possible."
Audrey Hepburn.
But yours was awesome too.


----------



## Steerpike (May 2, 2012)

I love Audrey Hepburn. But...sharks...with lasers!!


----------



## Ireth (May 2, 2012)

Steerpike said:


> I love Audrey Hepburn. But...sharks...with lasers!!



Frickin' laser beams, man! XD


----------



## Elder the Dwarf (May 2, 2012)

Agreed, Steerpike wins.  To throw in my favorite quote I heard today:

"Make the money, don't let the money make you"- Macklemore


----------

